# Hello From San Diego



## rvnewbie32 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so happy I found this forum through another one! My husband and I just bought our first ever travel trailer. We fell in love with the 2009 27L Keystone Outback Loft. We bought it brand new and had it shipped to us from the east coast. We have a five year old son and two dogs. We are both campers and I am a backpacker.

I think the thing that excites us most about the trailer is it makes us take time from our busy life to spend time as a family. We get to enjoy each other without all the distractions. My son just went fishing for his first time and I am sure many more first are on the way.

Looking foward to reading through the forum!


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

rvnewbie32 said:


> I am so happy I found this forum through another one! My husband and I just bought our first ever travel trailer. We fell in love with the 2009 27L Keystone Outback Loft. We bought it brand new and had it shipped to us from the east coast. We have a five year old son and two dogs. We are both campers and I am a backpacker.
> 
> I think the thing that excites us most about the trailer is it makes us take time from our busy life to spend time as a family. We get to enjoy each other without all the distractions. My son just went fishing for his first time and I am sure many more first are on the way.
> 
> Looking foward to reading through the forum!


Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Welcome!*

Glad you found us. Questions? There are a lot of people here with answers to most questions.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers! Glad you found us!


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome! I think you will find this site most helpful and friendly!


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers! Where in San Diego are you? I'm in the College area. This is a great place to get questions answered. Where do you like to camp? It will be good to see other Outbacks in the area. They are hard to find here.


----------



## Liz (Sep 18, 2011)

My hubby and I just bought our first outback 25rs. We have a 6 yr old daughter and a newborn son. Does anyone plan camping trips for other outbackers to get out there and unite in their glory?

Liz in San Diego.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

WELCOME!!!!
SoCal needs more Outbackers!

As for get togethers, just plan it and they will come


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Greetings from Oceanside!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Greetings from Orange County!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Raynardo!

I saw you peeking at my profile.

Been back to camp in Newport since our rally a few years back?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Hey Raynardo!
> 
> I saw you peeking at my profile.
> 
> Been back to camp in Newport since our rally a few years back?


Nope, too expensive without the Outback deal. Plus it's no fun unless the Outback family is there too!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

raynardo said:


> Hey Raynardo!
> 
> I saw you peeking at my profile.
> 
> Been back to camp in Newport since our rally a few years back?


Nope, too expensive without the Outback deal. Plus it's no fun unless the Outback family is there too!
[/quote]

I hear ya.

My SIL lives on Balboa Island across the street from there (PCH and Jamboree) so I drive by the place all the time and we have even ridden our bikes over there to look around but have not been back to camp there due to the price, plus I live like 8 minutes away. Not really camping to us in this case. Would need to have the OB crew with us to make it







again.


----------

